# Bob Sikes 10/19/10



## umpalumpa1985 (Sep 27, 2010)

Not much action most of the night, but I did get this whopper of a red. Sorry for the bad quality, camera phone. . .










Oops, i meant 10/16/10, how do i edit the title?


----------



## Viper (Oct 16, 2010)

10/19/10???????


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Time Machine???


----------



## umpalumpa1985 (Sep 27, 2010)

Can you guys not read?


> Oops, i meant 10/16/10, how do i edit the title?


My sausage fingers are too big for the laptop keyboard. . .


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Not trying to be a jerk. I was just joking. That's a nice red! It's not to bad having a slow night if you catch one of those monsters!


----------



## umpalumpa1985 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah I was just sleepy and crabby, sorry for jumping at you. And yeah, it pretty much made up for the night, cause it was right before I went home.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

No such thning as a slow night fishin if you land a whopper like that!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i hope you released it


----------



## umpalumpa1985 (Sep 27, 2010)

Of course I did, I just had to get a picture first.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

That is one BIG ASS bull! Congrats!


----------



## Mullet Master (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice fish!
In the old days, my grand-dad used to love catcing those big-ass bull reds.
He claimed he once caught one so big, he had to nail it to a picnic table and scale it with a hoe!


----------

